

Biggest Microsoft Security Lapse in Recent History – Skype’s Achilles Heel - adir1
http://www.adir1.com/2015/03/biggest-microsoft-security-lapse-in-recent-history-skypes-achilles-heel/

======
adir1
I didn't want to make the post longer than it is, but there's a slew of
related failings on Skype's site, including inability to even post on their
discussion forums if your Skype account is disabled. I've seen many people
post only by creating new Email & Account, which is even more disturbing as a
practice. They mostly get no assistance either, as far as I can tell.

